# Cleaning Your Registry



## jgerman1 (Feb 20, 1999)

Several months back LarryCore posted a topic about cleaning your registry with stuff you already have. I have ran this on my own system and it worked fine.

I'm trying to run it on a laptop, but when I restart the system in DOS MODE and do the REGEDIT /C C:\TEMP.REG part, it goes through real fast (< 1 minute) and reports 100% but them gives me an error message:

Cannot import c:\temp.reg: Error accessing the registry.

Has Larry ever run across this situation? If so, what was done to resolve it?

------------------
Thanks -- Jim


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Here is your answer.

http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q132/0/64.asp?LN=EN-US&SD=gn&FR=0

Actually I just noticed that MikePrivate added some tips to Larry's post. Try his suggestion for adding to conventional memory and then retry regedit command.

http://www.helponthe.net/tsgbb/Forum14/HTML/000023.html

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 09-28-2000).]


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

RegClean is fine but that does nothing to remove unused space from the registry. It just cleans up invalid entries in HKey_Classes_Root

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 09-28-2000).]


----------



## jgerman1 (Feb 20, 1999)

bhesson:
Thanks! I reprinted the post and did the SMARTDRV thingy and it worked great!

------------------
Thanks -- Jim


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Your welcome, glad to hear it.


----------

